# Need designs on shirts



## arlenalove (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, I need services. I have 34 designs and need someone to be able to print one design each on specific t-shirts. We can either order the tshirts or let you order them and we will let you know what colors and brand with the sizes. PM me if you can do this and I can tell you the specifics. The color tshirts are white, heather purple, pink, heather gray, and baby blue.
Thank you


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

This would be DTG or inkjet transfer. Post your request in those two forums and you will probably get answers. God Bless.


----------

